# raw dog food



## Suyai2019 (Jul 27, 2019)

I have an 11 month oil german shepherd that I'm thinking about changing to raw dog food. Any recommendations? My concern is getting the right amount of protein as the raw dog food states it is under 21%?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

You have to convert the raw diet percentages to dry matter content for a true comparison. the protein is actually higher than in dry food. 

I've tried a few commercial brands. The only one I didn't like how my dogs did on was the Wells Ross foods. There was so much moisture loss and I felt they lacked muscle. I really like the K9 Kravings I use now. Muscle tone is good. I actually feed less than I was of the Wells Ross. I like the Tefco Performance Dog foods as well. Bravo was ok, just more expensive than buying a food like K9 Kravings, Tefco or Wells Ross thru a direct distributor.


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

I’ve been using Ross Wells for over 3 mo now and my guy is thriving on it. Every dog is different.


----------



## astrovan2487 (May 29, 2014)

My dog didn't do well on the Ross Wells either, very hard to put on weight and developed some mild itching problems. Found out later that she is sensitive to salmon. Switched over to K9 Kravings and she is doing much better, no itching, and looks more substantial but still lean. I know dozens of people who have used K9 Kravings and never heard a bad thing about it. Another thing I like about K9 Kravings compared to other premade raw diets is that it smells and looks like regular human grade meat. The Ross Wells and Blue Ridge all smelled nasty and resembled pink sludge. 

There is definitely some work involved switching over to find the perfect amount.


----------



## MrDarcy (Feb 22, 2017)

My GSD does really great on Omas Pride raw mixes. I also supplement with vitamins, raw marrow bones and Salmon skins.

His coat is shinning, no itching, clean teeth and energy through the roof. Just had blood, urine and fecal testing done as part of Archie's annual physical and the vet said, "whatever you are doing, keep doing it, weight and muscles are outstanding, coat is beautiful and numbers are perfect".

Check out their website, they ship, but I live about 20 minutes from their plant so I just go there.

Craig


----------

